# Grouping Compressus



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Last weekend I've picked up (7) 4-5" Compressus and now all 7 are in my 125gallon.....The set up are with lots of live plants, dritfwood, plenty of hiding and territorial space but also lots of room to swim....The reason I started with 7 Compressus is I am prepare that one or two maybe more will die or get kill (keeping my finger cross)...My waterparameter are good, got 2 AC804 powerhead, with plenty of filteration...the water are crystal clear...ph are 7.4 now, temp I keep around 76-78f for lowing the aggression..

I have notice that these speice like to hid and stay at their territorial spot and some will swim around...I see no fight or fin nip "yet" but never know what piranha going to do. I got some 20gallon and 30gallon tank that are cycle ready for hospital tank incase any injury or fighting...So far thier been eating and it a good thing.

I will keep update this and post some pic soon...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

So whats the point of doing this to get a mating pair or just to get a group like it says on your title. And atleast you already know what your getting into.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

To see a great looking piranha in one tank!...I've own all pygo and it getting boring so I'm collecting Serra. now and Compressus is one of the piranha I want them to cohab "shoal" together in one tank and be able to keep them alive in there for as long as thier can.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

lets see some pics outh!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim!..I am working on it, will be pic up soon..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

man you cant make a post like this and not have pics ready!!!!!!!!!!! what a teaser. ive got blue balls


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

my favorite P shoaled, must look amazing







lets see some pictures


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PICS man! i wanna see this!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope it works out for you man. And can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

well with them not swimming aroud thats weird maybe it was just my Comp but he loved to swim around my tank.. and he barely stayed in one spot unless i was cleaning the tank... But i hope all works out for you. maybe there just a bit stressed right now.. how long have u had them.. <-- sorry if u already said the answer i just skimmed through the forum.


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

pics plz


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pics???


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PICS


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what a teaser. ive got blue balls


i wouldn't tell 2p2f that :laugh: j/k man.... Get those pics up man...wtf


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!! RAWR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Damn it, you always are getting new fish and making us wait for pics. I think its time to hold off on the new fish and get yourself a digital camera of your own!!!


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

dont worry boys, ill take some pictures of his compres shoal tank tommorow.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i cant wait to see it

2p2f has pictures of different asian girls everyday but cant get a picture of his damn tank haha


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> i cant wait to see it
> 
> 2p2f has pictures of different asian girls everyday but cant get a picture of his damn tank haha


True that.


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

metal978 said:


> dont worry boys, ill take some pictures of his compres shoal tank tommorow.:nod:


Today is tommorrow, where are the pics?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wherez the pics?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got a camera from friend....and seting up some decoration and all will be posting pic soon.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Clear out all the dry c*ck pictures first


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

Cmon Outh pics please


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

post pics already


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You people are so damn impatient!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

pics?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics

I WANT SOME PICS


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

outh are the fish still over at metals house? or do you have them at your house yet?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!....people just can't wait for these pic ha!....I got the fish in my tank now, was away for the weekend, I got a camera and will post it up TONIGHT!..so please whoever want to see the pic be patient with me..I am trying me best!.

When I introduce them together I have shock and scare at the same time.....Their was just going at it starting to fight and fin nip, at the same time their was finding their torritorial..very aggressive toward each other. So I when to get some feeder for them (I know feeder are no good diet) so their can chase, kill and eat the feeder instead of trying to kill and fight each other. I bought about 20 feeder in there....it only toke them one day to finish all of them.

Now their are set and found their torritorial....Their are not active fish at all...even i add powerhead in there. Always stay in one place and in their favorit spot...

Unlike my Spilo/Mac are shoal reall good..getting alone well....very active.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> man you cant make a post like this and not have pics ready!!!!!!!!!!! what a teaser. ive got blue balls


Uh oh, you just set yourself up to have someone put that in their sig









Outh, good tp hear theyre doing good. I look forward to the pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

its tonight COMMON 2P2FURRY


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

pic!..

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=146974


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ITS ABOUT TIME


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dirty pics...The manueli are sweet


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranah4life44 said:


> *Dirty pics*...The manueli are sweet


Thanks dude!..at least i got some pic up!...not the best pic, it better then most.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

errrrrr I only see 1 comp in the pictures? I thought you were cohabing them? How about a pic of all of them together?

Im going to go and read that whole thread now


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I also wondered what happened to the compressus cohab that he was doing.


----------

